# 0/2 and 0/1 breeding



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I was looking at the following website at this breeders puppies. It says 100% czech 0/0 hips

If you scroll down to the bottom of the page it shows in Amalka z Pohranini straze CS papers that
Ben Z Bolf CS has 2/0 
and
Baron z Pohranicni starz CS has 1/0 

The second to the last set of pink papers also shows a 0/1 rating

http://www.dragongsd.com/NexusLaurelLilleeLogan.html

What does the hip rating have to be to make you not breed a dog? 
Is it common to find ratings like the above in most lineage?
And would you purchase a puppy from a litter with the above hip ratings?
And is there anything else besides hips/elbows that you focus on? 

Thank you I am just trying to get my feet wet before I purchase my new puppy.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't stand the confusing array of there being four separate pedigrees on that page. There are two generations of untitled dogs on the damside (if that matters), american bred, though appearantly with mentioned czech hip ratings "0/0". Sources I've checked do not verify the truth of the sire's title, but his hips are indeed 0/0. Perhaps not of concern, but this is a 3-3 linebreeding on Grim, which has been controversial because of hips in past linebreedings. Although I wouldn't be concerned about the verifiable ratings you find on the pedigrees, I would definitely want to see certification of the mothers and maternal grandparents hip ratiings, since they are not OFA'd.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Could someone please explain what the hip ratings 0/0 1/0 0/1 etc mean exactly? How does that correspond to OFA ratings?


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Darly- how do you tell they are american and not cezch in the lines?

Mike- I was hoping someone else would answer your question since my answers are only guesses


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We used to have hip ratings in Switzerland and in Germany, too, I think, of 0-4. Now they are A,B,C,D.
Now A is free, B is "practically free or suspected very slight HD", C is middle and D is grave, roughly.
I remember my Landseer's ratings coming back as 0/2, left free - right 2.

So 0/0 would be both hips hd free
0/1, 0/2 could be left hip free / right hip 1 or 2 and so on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> We used to have hip ratings in Switzerland and in Germany, too, I think, of 0-4. Now they are A,B,C,D.
> Now A is free, B is "practically free or suspected very slight HD", C is middle and D is grave, roughly.
> I remember my Landseer's ratings coming back as 0/2, left free - right 2.
> 
> ...


a score of a 1-2 is equal to an "a" though correct? That is what I understood


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jamie I'm by no means an expert on this but I think A and B are the old "1" as our Landseer with Left Hip "1" and Right Hip "2" meant he was excluded from the breeding programme.

A and B are HD free. In "B" they state the hips could be better. I think "C" is slight and "D" is middle and "E" is grave and not as I stated above.

In Germany it's different again. They have A1 and A2 and A1 is our A and A2 is our B.

I once saw a table with a comparison of the different ratings in various countries. Will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I would love to see that table if you would find it. 
Thxs


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> Darly- how do you tell they are american and not cezch in the lines?


They are "100% czech" lines (whatever that means) but American bred. Lillee, the dam of the proposed litter is from a US kennel, "zDragon" (the website you linked). Xavior Vom Spartanville is from a US kennel, Congo and Amalka are imports that resided at the same US kennel, so I presume Nina is a "van den Heuvel" dog.












> I would love to see that table if you would find it.


*International HD Certification Comparisons*

This chart is meant to be a relative guideline for roughly guessing equivalent hip ratings between various evaluation systems. Keep in mind that hip evaluations based on xrays can be largely subjective, based on personal interpretation, and a resubmittal of the exact same xrays to different evaluators within the same system could yield entirely different results. Some systems use multiple evaluators, measure with differing formulae, and some evaluate at 12 months which is prior to full physical maturity.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I should add, with the FCI hip ratings, you will often see A, B, C ratings and not A1, A2, B1, B2 etc. It depends on what the breed is. Non-FCI Czech pedigrees will display "0/0" for example, which is HD-free in both hips.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Daryl!


----------

